# Louisiana-Beaut. Golden Ret. needs rescue!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the LA rescues.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

4 days before the gas chamber? Breaks my heart. Keeping my fingers crossed for this beautiful girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Doesn't adopt to the public? That's a death sentence for sure. How backward can this place get??


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

any news???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

To all

Haven't heard back from Alicia Borges who I emld. yet.
Mylissk: THANK YOU for emlg the Louisiana rescues!

I think they would adopt to a person,it is sort of contradictory the way they worded it.

At the worst, you might have to email a rescue and say you would adopt her and then the rescue would get her out of there!!

*http://members.petfinder.com/~LA26/rescue_groups.html
HERE IS WHAT IT SAYS:

In other pounds, the number of pets on death row decreases thanks in part to the public adopting pets, NOT in Kaplan. THE KAPLAN POUND DOES NOT HAVE AN ADOPTION PROGRAM TO THE PUBLIC, this is why it is a particular challenge to save pets from there. I.e. the only way pets can get out of that pound alive is through animal welfare organizations. If John Doe, wants a dog or cat from there, he needs to find a group willing to put the pet in its adoption program.



Another issue is that the pound is under a court order to avoid overcrowding: ONLY ONE DOG PER CAGE! and this is one of the reasons given for euthanizing pets, as there are between 10 and 20 pets brought in every day and only a limited number of cages. This is why, PLEASE, when you are offering to take a pet, you need to ACT FAST, get the pet physically out of the facility ASAP. Animal Aid for Vermilion Area is desperately trying to help but there is only so much ONE or two persons can do in a day. The few Animal Aid volunteers wish they could, but simply do not have the time to transport pets. The volunteers are just that: volunteers with jobs, families, many pets of their own... and there are soooo many pets to transport.



Compounding the problem is the firm decision from the Vermilion Parish Police Jury that pets are to be kept ONLY 4 DAYS, then killed. This is a VERY short time to find a solution. If you would like to take a pet under your care, please do not wait, call the pound ASAP: (337) 643-3160.



To pull a pet from the pound, you will need:



a money order or a check in the amount of $5 per pet (this is to cover one set of vaccinations administered by the pound staff) 
proof of 501(c)3 status 
a written statement giving permission for the person picking up the pet to do so for your organization 


If you do not have 501(c)3 status, we MAY be able to pull the pets for you, after verification that you are a legitimate rescue group, but you will have to be there to take the pet, since we have absolutely NO PLACE to put any pets right now.



Some rescue groups also offer to take pets under the condition that they are pulled from the pound, vaccinated, in isolation for 10 days or so, and sometimes fixed. While we understand the rationale, it is VERY difficult to do this. We simply do not have the foster homes and resources to keep dogs for 10 days.
The faster they "move", the more we can save, and the pound definitely fills up faster than we can empty it!

So PLEASE... try to understand and organize the transport or the fostering as much as possible on your end.



If you would like to help us save one - or many more - of these pets, please call the pound ASAP (337) 643-3160.



The pets who are at the pound are NOT in Animal Aid's care. Animal Aid is only one person on site, two at the most, trying to do everything, please understand what a titanic task this is! You can help is by making a donation: vaccines and dewormers are NOT free. Your donations are tax deductible.



PLEASE DO NOT SUGGEST you will take a pet if you don't have the firm intention to do so.
This only endangers the life of the pet, hurts the relationship with the pound and confuses things to a great extend. When a rescue group says they will come on a certain day but does not show up, not only may the pets be killed but it may also be used to justify NOT letting animal welfare organizations pull pets anymore. This possibility has already been brought up. What would happen then? EVERY SINGLE PET WOULD BE KILLED. NO EXCEPTION. NO CHANCES AT SURVIVAL.



The pound will not keep pets for any groups, they operate on a first come, first served basis.
So, in case you have specific pets in mind, please call before you leave, to make sure they are still available.
Should you get there and find out the pets you wanted have been placed, please CONSIDER TAKING OTHER PETS, pets are brought in every day and may not be listed yet, and they have only 4 days before being killed.



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR HELPING! Many, many pets have already been saved thanks to other animal welfare organizations taking them. We cannot express how thankful and relieved we are to know that we can count on you!



Please don't let the Vermilion pets down, help us save as many as possible.







*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Safe!!!*

Just got a reply from [email protected]
that they stepped up for Siena along with 4 other rescues and she is going to be SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad for Siena, so sad for all the other animals that end up in this backward place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Siena*

Bumping up Siena's Good News and I, too, am so SORRY FOR all the other animals at this place!


----------

